# this mornings harvest



## Errol

the squash and tomatoes coming in good , we picking squash and tomatoes every day now. plenty of squash for fresh eating and to put in freezer. life is good!










german pink heirloom and Early Girls (only tomato I grow thats not heirloom) I believe these Early Girls are the biggest I have ever grown, one weight a little over 12 oz., last year most were 5-8 oz., the 3 on top are the german pinks and one was 18 oz


----------



## veggiewhisperer

Errol,

Everything looks so tasty! I have got to find the thread about posting images.


----------



## Tammy

I sure wish my tomatos were ready! my plants are just starting to flower. But my basil is ripe for picking now - but without some tasty homegrown tomatos, I'm not using much of the basil.


----------

